# Polisher Tumbler 3D Printed



## werz99 (Mar 6, 2022)

A while ago I found this idea for a rotary polisher on prusaprinters:



Polisher


After collecting the needed parts (see link above for sources):
-Motor
-IKEA Glass
-PWM
I started to realize the project.

The result you can see here:





As media I ust had  2 kinds of "sand" we used in our garden. Now I have to research what media would bebest and gather some experience.

But the polisher works without problems.


----------



## homebrewed (Mar 6, 2022)

I wouldn't think that glass would work very well for the container.  It will be attacked by the polishing media as much as the contents, perhaps even more so depending on what you're polishing.   Commercial versions have a rubber liner to prevent damage to the container.  

There's a DIY tumbler build online that uses PVC pipe sections, which would stand up pretty good as well.  On the other hand, Ikea storage jars are pretty cheap so maybe it's OK for them to be treated as a consumable.

It's a pretty cool example of what can be made with a 3D printer -- the herringbone gears in particular --  but I think the design needs a little bit more refinement.  For example, tt might be possible to paint the interior with a rubbery coating to protect it.  Or perhaps mix up a batch of silicon-rubber resin, dump it in the container and let the tumbler run until the rubber cures.  The spinning action will ensure that the container walls are evenly coated.  You'd want to use a resin that's pretty thin so it coats well.  And the tumbler would have to be very level, otherwise the resin won't evenly coat the interior of the jar.  It would (slowly) accumulate at the bottom end or the top end.  I know this because I tried something similar and the result was not up to expectations.  

The level would be easy enough to adjust-- just put some water in the container and adjust the feet accordingly.


----------



## werz99 (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for your tips.
I will keep them in mind and also keep an eye onto the ikea glass during use.


----------

